# What was your best fish of 06?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw this on another area so I decided to run it here too. What was some of your best fish this year. Maybe not the biggest fish but the ones your the most proud of for their quality. If you want to post where you caught it and on which bait it optional. 

My personal best for 06 was my biggest ever crappie. It ran 17", caught it in the summer at the golf course on a double bladed 1/2 oz big old spinnerbait. Of course I didnt get a photo of that one.

#2 was a 12" bluegill. It was from the same place as the first, the golf course. Got it on a chartruese beetlespin.

#3 was a 20" smallie pictured below from Rice lake. It pushed 5lbs. Got it on a 1/8oz white Roadrunner.

#4 was a 20" largie pictured below from Rice lake also. It was probably slightly over 5lbs. Got it on my fave lure of all time, white 5" Sluggo. 

For as many hours as I put in this year bassin I was actually a little disapointed I didn't get a lunker (over 6lbs) this year.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

alum this spring.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

AEP pond in summer.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Those that know me, know I chase the 'eyes at Hoover and Alum.

Here is my best 'eye for 2006 (so far) 23.5" from Hoover









My first Northern - 25" (Flether's Pond, Michigan)









The meanest bowfin ever! (Flether's Pond, Michigan)









Some monster WB out of Hoover









There were several others - just don't have the pics.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

the bowfin was the funnniest ever... he was gonna getcha!


perch from 3 feet of water (fletchers pond)








hoover crappie








hoover eyes


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> Maybe not the biggest fish but the ones your the most proud of for their quality.


 I caught bigger walleye at Lake Erie this year, but I'm always thrilled when I can catch them over 20" at Pymatuning. 
This Pymy walleye fell for a flourescent orange crawler harness on Father's Day '06.


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

Swollengoat,

Where'd you learn to levitate bowfin like that? That pic made me laught out loud!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry, a magician *never* reveals his secrets.  

*He was NOT pleased!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

My best for 06 a two way tie

1. personal best smallie 17.5 inches and just under 3 lbs
1a. most fun catch- 29 inch channel cat from o'shay on a medium action rod caught dragging a crawler about 100 yards or so behind my canoe. Thought i snagged stump.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

38" Alum Creek muskie.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

My best fish of 2006 is the same fish year after year. The one that got away!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

the one which run away in my case...


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Greg, your reputation precedes you - the fish are terrified - who can blame them!?!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Here's my best fish of 2006.








It's nothing huge but it's my personal best Largemouth @ 16 inches and around 2.5lbs. This was also only my second fish on a buzz bait. I'm hoping next year I will be able to tangle with a larger LM.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

SwollenGoat said:


> Greg, your reputation precedes you - the fish are terrified - who can blame them!?!



lmao - must be the hamboooger in zee sausage gravy


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This one from my May trip in Canada- over 6lbs. of high jumping smallie!!


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Caught this fesh steelhead while walleye fishing this spring on the Maumee river.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I would have to say mine would be the big carp that I caught at Deer Creek spill way. I just do not have a photo of it. Then again my best fish for the year may just be the one I catch next time I am out.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

My first fish Ohio SmallMouth 21 inces on the dot


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

i caught my biggest suageye ever this year at 28in. came from IL on a vib-e. next year i wanna catch one bigger


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

37 inch channel from the Ohio River; didn't get an accurate weight as the batteries in the digital were dying, but it read 17 something #'s. This was my PB channel by a fair amount and I know it went over 20# easy (It was FAT too). I do have a picture, but need to find it.

And I had a "quick release" at the boat that I know wouldn't count at CJ Brown on a HUGE whitebass. I catch lots of them in there and this guy was 2.5lbs+!

Cool topic!


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

the walleye that bumped his nose on my rudder---big fish---had im on for 10 minutes---i will never stand by my transom to fight a big fish again---hes still swimmin


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

29" Channel Cat (didn't get a weight, cuz I was too worried about releasing quickly  ):









21" Largemouth Bass:


----------



## LyleStyle (Jun 22, 2006)

17" smallie out of Olentangy, my best smallie yet


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

46 1/2" muskie out of clearfork


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

biggest salmon yet for me, Lake ontario.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Josh,
I'll second that! Here's my biggest fish ever, caught this summer.....


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

my best fish this year was this smallie...


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

26# King - Lake Ontario​


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Catawba, night fishing. Didn't get a weight but it rough measured a bit over 29'' on my cooler. I can vouch that it fed me for 3 days!! :B 










Yeah baby! Fish on!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This is my biggest to date


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> This is my biggest to date


Where the heck did you catch that hog! I hope you were fishing for big cats, because if I ever hooked into something like that, I don't know how I would ever land it.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

my best fish was my first muskie 32 inches and was a fattie from alum i have a pic but cant seem to get i to attach anybody know how to attach it?


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Caught this decent walleye early spring out of maumee smashed my PB by 3 pounds. Single dad here representing.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

littleking said:


> lmao - must be the hamboooger in zee sausage gravy



oooo, making fun of me again


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

< - - -Best fish of 2006 is in my avitar! 4 year old's 1 lg mouth bass! I also have a picture of my 8 year old w/ an 18 and 1/2" largemouth :B from our first trip to LongPoint Canada, and He got his first limit of walleye at the Maumee River! 

For myself, It was a pretty uneventful year But watching the next generation succeed....
Let me just say 2006 was an excellent year!!!  


--Coach


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

my first saugeye ever at the Deer Creek spillway was my best fish of this year. it was 20"


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

this was the most memorablecatch for me this year, a 17lb channel cat! ive fished the GMR since i was a kid and never imagined there was a channel this big in a river of this size. even though i caught bigger flatties, this was my best/proudest of the year.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

That is a rather _large_ channel cat!!! Nice job!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My best fish was this 28-lb flathead catfish, what made it so special was that it beat Mellon's best flathead of the year, agin!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Not really my best "fish" per say but definately my best fishing trip of the 2006 season. 33 channels total weight of 89 lbs.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

My biggest fish of 06 is now my personal best smallmouth. It went 17 1/4" and put up a nice fight in a small river. Of course, no camera! I would definately love to tangle with the 20 inch smallies posted already.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

well im sure every one is sick of the seening the 33 1/4 incher i got this year...

but here it is again 12.5 pounds of lake erie gold


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:



> My best fish was this 28-lb flathead catfish, what made it so special was that it beat Mellon's best flathead of the year, agin!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hmm... To me it looks like you have a VERY good photograph of a fish.  The credit needs to go to who ever took the Photograph!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Buckeye Lake January 06


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My best fish was a blue cat that was 77 and change.










My best Ohio fish was 62.


----------

